# BMX Komplettbike für anfänger, was schlagt ihr vor?



## zEpHy2k (25. Dezember 2003)

Hi !

also, n bekannter möcht sich ein BMX zulegen.
Ich bin aber jetzt selber nich so der bmx pro das
ich ihn da beraten könnte *g* deshalb dachte ich
ihr könntet das übernehmen.
Also, es soll ein komplettbike sein, das maximal 350
kosten soll. Ich hab mal bei Parano geschaut, da gibts
ja ne ganze menge, jedoch hab ich echt keine Ahnung 
worauf man da achten muss.
Der einsatzbereich sollte möglichst gross sein, es sollte
für dirt und street aber auch mal in ner Pipe passen - 
vorrausgesetzt es gibt sowas.
Wie gesagt, es ist für nen anfänger....


wäre nett wenn ihr ein paar empfehlungen abgeben
könntet


----------



## Bremerhavener© (25. Dezember 2003)

Ich schlage die SUCHFUNKTION vor und mehr sag ich da jetzt nicht mehr zu !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konastinky04 (26. Dezember 2003)

@ Bremerhavener 

he was sollen deine antworten immer ?? die kommen so ******* rüber alter und du bisd im forum team ??

nene

mFg andi


----------



## Bremerhavener© (26. Dezember 2003)

Dann lies dir mal die FOREN-Regeln durch, schaue den Absatz mit der Suchfunktion an und vergleiche diesen Absatz mit diesem Forum !

Wird dir etwas auffallen? Ja? Vielleicht das ich jetzt zum sechzehnten Mal (Ja ich zähle mit) auf die Suchfunktion Anfängerbikes betreffend hinweise. Weisst du das sowas in anderen Foren einfach kommentarlos gelöscht werden könnte, und es würde nichtmal jemand merken?

Ich versuche verdammt nochmal, auch in diesem Forum ein kleines bißchen Disziplin zu etablieren, und bisher hält sich jeder User spitze dran, aber eben solche überflüssigen Anfragen häufen sich immer mehr, und das würde mit einem Nutzen der Suchfunktion und Lesen der Forenregeln nicht geschehen.

Tu mir n Gefallen, gib mal "Anfänger, 300 Euro, Einsteiger" etc. ein und lass im BMX Forum danach suchen. Dann wirste sehen wie oft der Kram hier durchgekaut wurde...ich schätze mindestens 3 Threads in der Woche (wenn man bedenkt das wir nur etwa 10 Threads in der Woche haben,ist das extrem).

Im Übrigen kannst du dir dann auch die mindestens 10 Posts von mir durchlesen, wo ich Anfänger über ne halbe Seite beraten habe, und vielleicht geht dir dann auch auf,warum es mir auf den Keks geht,das jede Woche dreimal zu schreiben?

Ich stell hier jetzt mal was in den Raum:

Ich erstelle die zweite BMX-FAQ, Komplettbikes betreffend, unter Mithilfe der anderen User,die sich bisher bei dieser Frage mitbeschäftigt haben, und weitere Anfragen Anfänger-Bikes betreffend werden dann KOMMENTARLOS gelöscht.

Ist das ein Vorschlag?


----------



## Bunes007 (26. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

auch wenn ich jetzt vielleicht gegen die Forum regeln verstoße,
mein Vorschlag wäre WTP 4Season Econ gibts bei GS-BMX .


----------



## Bremerhavener© (26. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bunes007 _
> *Hi,
> 
> auch wenn ich jetzt vielleicht gegen die Forum regeln verstoße,
> mein Vorschlag wäre WTP 4Season Econ gibts bei GS-BMX . *



Das wäre auch mein Vorschlag gewesen aber wie du siehst ist die Maximale Geldmenge mal wieder auf 350 Euro begrenzt !


----------



## zEpHy2k (26. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *
> 
> Das wäre auch mein Vorschlag gewesen aber wie du siehst ist die Maximale Geldmenge mal wieder auf 350 Euro begrenzt !   *


tut mir leid, aber hat halt nich jeder n dukaten********r


----------



## Bremerhavener© (26. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zEpHy2k _
> *tut mir leid, aber hat halt nich jeder n dukaten********r  *



Tut mir leid, das ich für mein Standard 250s OX 
3 Monate lang Zivildienst-Sold absparen durfte und mir NIX geleistet hab ! Dafür lohnte es sich....

Ich sag es immer wieder, unter 600 Euro läuft aufm BMX Sektor nix vernünftiges ab, aufm MTB liegt die Schmerzgrenze weit höher, und da wundert sich auch niemand oder?  

WTP 4 Seasons AM, oder von mir aus auch schon WTP Dare-Devil, das sind die ersten Adressen auf die ich mich ohne Bedenken draufsetzen würde, weil auch Anfänger machen leicht ma was kaputt...und dann ist der Spass wieder dahin,die Radreste vergammeln im Keller und es heisst "Scheiss-BMX..." dann doch lieber gleich prophylaktisch was richtiges um auch das passende Gefühl mitgeliefert zu bekommen? Wäre so meine Ansicht...(die ich auch schon oft bekundet hab  )


----------



## Moshcore (27. Dezember 2003)

ganz meiner meinung du sprichst mir aus der seele


----------



## Vitali (27. Dezember 2003)

vieleicht WTP NOVA ?


----------



## kater (27. Dezember 2003)

Fit Complete oder Flybike Complete. Aber vergiss schnell deine Limite von 350 und kauf dir was anständiges und stell es selbst zusammen. Complete Bikes haben immer irgendwo einen Haken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bunes007 (27. Dezember 2003)

@zEpHy2k

hey ich hab damls auch den Fehler gemacht und hab mir sone billig gurke gekauft. (P-Man Dirty Bitch (Modell 02))

Ich zähl ma auf was in den ersten paar Monaten alles verbogen bzw. total schrott gegangen ist.
Gabel (Hi-Ten)
Laufräder (Stahlfelge)
Einteilige Kurbel
Lenker (ok der ausnahmsweise nach sturz)
Und nach ca. 2 Jahren hatte ich nen Rahmenbruch (Hi-Ten) 

Also du siehst am ende musste dat gleiche wenn nich sogar mehr zahlen wennde dir die ganzen Teile alle nachkaufen musst.


@all
Kauft euch keine billig gurken!!!!!! 
Ihr habt mehr Ärger als Fahrspass!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chickenfeed (27. Dezember 2003)

hmm das wethepeople dare devil is doch gar net mal so schlecht für den preis oder ?


----------



## konamann (28. Dezember 2003)

Für den Preis ne hohle 3pc Kurbel! ich hab den Fehler gemacht und hab an meinem Felt die geschmiedete 3pc. wiegt 1,5kilo...PRO KURBELARM!!! 
  und SB Lager im Innenlager! alles andere is Müll zum Einstellen und zur Wartung.

 was is mit EASTERN? ich glaub des Battery passt auch in die Preiskategorie. schaut von den Specs gut aus, hab bloß noch nix davon gehört.....


----------



## Bremerhavener© (28. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von konamann _
> *und SB Lager im Innenlager! alles andere is Müll zum Einstellen und zur Wartung.
> 
> was is mit EASTERN? ich glaub des Battery passt auch in die Preiskategorie. schaut von den Specs gut aus, hab bloß noch nix davon gehört..... *



Die hohlen Salt Kurbeln am WTP, oder auch die Fusion die an Haros verbaut werden verfügen in den unteren Preiskategorien auch nur über BB-Lager und geschraubte Konen...
Auf das hohe Gewicht wird bei Felt immer hingewiesen, die Kurbel ist so eher was zum Weglegen, wenn einem mal die eigene Kurbel bricht, das man sie einsetzen kann, wenn man auf die neue wartet, denn sie ist EXTREM haltbar und zuverlässig und erfüllt ihren Zweck sehr gut, aber die 2,2 Kilo Gesamtgewicht der Crank sind das Manko, was man bei jedem Produkt des unteren Preissegments hat.

Eastern ist genau das Problem wie bei Haro, Felt etc.
Sie bauen gute Räder,aber für den Preis von 300 Euro kann kein Hersteller ein tatsächlich konkurrenzfähiges BMX bauen.
Es sind Schaufenster Bikes, die den Namen der Firma herumtragen und sie so bekannt machen, und Kunden an Land ziehen.

DOCH:

Irgendwo wird das Geld gespart und wo ist logo: In der Materialgüte und der Fertigungsqualität, denn das ist das,was wirklich Geld kostet, ob jetzt jemand gedichtete Industrielager oder nur BallBearings fährt ist nur der Tropfen aufm heissen Stein.

Ein 300 Euro-Rad ist für sehr leichte Fahrer, oder für leichte Cruisereien und für die very very Basics konzipiert, ein Geschenk für 11-14 Jährige zm Geburtstag, um sie vom Dauerplatz an der Playstation wegzukriegen oder einfach nur um ein bißchen rumzuheizen. Und das ist auch auf jeden Fall gut so !

Wenn aber jemand vor hat, BMX in seiner vollen Entfaltung erfahren zu wollen, muss ein BMX-Rad her, und das untere Preislimit für ein leistungsfähiges Rad liegt bei 500 Euro...und da muss man sich vor jedem Kauf fragen, WAS soll das Bike machen, und wie weit soll es einen begleiten.

Werde ich durch das Zerstören von Teilen eher motiviert, mir was neues,besseres,leichteres,schöneres zu kaufen oder hau ich das Bike in die Grube und greif mir meinen Controller wieder?

DA wird BMX getrennt zwischen Fahrrad KAUFEN und Fahrrad FAHREN...und heute KAUFEN mehr Leute ihr Rad als das sie es FAHREN...deshalb sind die Kaufberatungen eher müßig, denn jeder kann mittlerweile sehen und nachlesen, was gefahren wird, und was einen guten Gegenwert liefert. Den Kerl, der es kaufen will,sieht man dagegen nicht, wie er der Sache gegenüber steht, ob das ganze nur ne schnelle Idee war,die vielleicht Spass bringt,weil man glaubt man kauft die Tricks zum Bike dazu, oder ob der Junge wirklich Begeisterung zeigt, und Spass am Trick lernen und üben hat und das Bike nicht nachm ersten Rückenklatscher wegstellt...

Und wenn ich mir so anlese "Das Bike sollte in jedem Fall Dirt und Street tauglich sein, UND in der Vert und im Park muss es auch abgehen..."
Dann muss ich leider sagen: Dafür muss man schonma 500 Eusen hinlegen und das sollte es einem wert sein, denn es sind 40% mehr Geld für 100% mehr Spass und Zuverlässigkeit, um dieses weit gefasste Aufgabengebiet abzudecken.

Oder wat?


----------



## ylfcm (28. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von konamann _
> *die geschmiedete 3pc. wiegt 1,5kilo...PRO KURBELARM!!!
> *



deine waaage muss falsch sein, bei mir hat die 2,1kg komplett gewogen. gehalten hat sie auch gut, wieso sollte ein anfaenger sie nun nicht fahren? besser als 1pc isse allemal.


----------



## Bunes007 (29. Dezember 2003)

@ Bremerhavener 

Jo genau so seh ich dat och.
Bloß erklär dat ma einem der noch nicht BMX fährt.
Für uns BMXer is was du schreib klar und verständlich.

Jedoch als ich noch kein Rad hatte haben auch alle gesagt "komm spar lieber noch ma nen Jahr".
Da hab ich natürlich auch nich drauf gehört und mir sonen Schrotthaufen zugelegt.(war trotzdem viel Geld)


Deshalb wäre hier mein Lösungvorschlag:

Man sollte hier im Forum mit Anfängern erst abklären, was sie genau mit dem Rad machen wollen. Ersthaftes Fahren oder nur Rumgecruise.
Denn was bringt es nem Typen der nen 800 Bmx hat und damit bloß mal zum Bäcker fahren will und sonst stehts bloß in der Ecke.

Gruß Bene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (30. Dezember 2003)

@mcfly: Bingo, ich hatte die Pedale noch dran  hab ich ganz vergessen. 
habs grad ohne gewogen, passt jetz.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (19. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen

ich brauche auch schnell ne beratung.

ich habe ein *räusper* bmx. son race ding  . nicht wirklich brauchbar. kater kann das bestätigen

ich möchte wieder ein bisschen bmx fahren. lohnt es sich, das bmx ein bisschen aufzurüsten, oder muss ich da gerade ein komplettbike kaufen? am liebsten hätte ich da eines occasion. 
gibbets was gutes bei ebay?


tja, und so viel geld habe ich auch nicht zur verfügung. drum schreibe ich auch in diesen thread... 


Wie wärs mit dem? 

irgendwie habe ich nach dem nur noch so scheiss gefunden. ist das normal?


----------



## ylfcm (19. Januar 2004)

kommt halt drauf an, ich an deiner stelle würde es aufrüstgen, was aber im ende so aussehen würde, dass du früher oder später ein komplett neues rad hast. von kompletträdern halte ich nicht soviel, ich stimmt da kater zu.


----------



## JakobL (22. Januar 2004)

bin zwar auch kein BMXer, aber ich finde schon das man auch was gebrauchtes kaufen kann!
bei ebay sind öfters mal solche "schnäppchen" und viel mehr als die verschleißteile müssen erstmal sowieso nicht erneuert werden(auf andere schäden muss ja in der auktion bzw. im verkaufvertrag hingewiesen werden!)

also mal nen bissl bei ebay und hier im forum, vielleicht auch mal beim skatepark nebenan (wenns den gibt) umhören und auf nen gutes bmx für nicht so viel geld warten!

oder meitn ihr es ist sehr schlecht gebrauchte bmx zu kaufen?
habe ich nämlich auch vor


----------



## ylfcm (22. Januar 2004)

bei ebay musst du aber ganz vorsichtig sein. es gab in den letzten wochen aber überraschenderweise 2-3 sehr gute angebote, aber auch da kosten die gebrauchten räder über 500. auf jeden fall finger weg von 360° und anderen sachen die bei ebay zu hauf angeboten werden


----------



## Bremerhavener© (23. Januar 2004)

ylfcm schrieb:
			
		

> bei ebay musst du aber ganz vorsichtig sein. es gab in den letzten wochen aber überraschenderweise 2-3 sehr gute angebote, aber auch da kosten die gebrauchten räder über 500. auf jeden fall finger weg von 360° und anderen sachen die bei ebay zu hauf angeboten werden



Mehr dazu ab jetzt in der FAQ.


----------



## JakobL (23. Januar 2004)

ylfcm schrieb:
			
		

> bei ebay musst du aber ganz vorsichtig sein. es gab in den letzten wochen aber überraschenderweise 2-3 sehr gute angebote, aber auch da kosten die gebrauchten räder über 500. auf jeden fall finger weg von 360° und anderen sachen die bei ebay zu hauf angeboten werden



auf für einen leihen(wie mich) ist das jedoch nicht schwer!
einfach ne liste mit den rahmen von der parano-garage und immer gucken wie teuer der rahmen neu ist, wenn ich den rahmen der bei ebay angeboten ist nicht finde dann lass ich auch die finger davon 

es sind aber meiner meinung nach ein paar ganz gute bmx(soweit ich das beruteilen kann, bzw. die neupreise gerechtfertigt sind ) für ca. 500 weggeganen!
ist doch auf jeden fall besser als sich ein mittelgutes neu und auch so für 500 zu kaufen!

mfg Jakob


----------



## ylfcm (23. Januar 2004)

JakeXtreme schrieb:
			
		

> ist doch auf jeden fall besser als sich ein mittelgutes neu und auch so für 500 zu kaufen!
> 
> mfg Jakob


 prinzipiell stimmt das, allerdings gibt es dann auch noch ein gewisses risiko (was man als anfänger aber ruhig eingehen sollte). wenn man erstmal ein bisschen ahnung hat und ein neues rad braucht, geht aber nichts über ein selbstzusammengestelltes neurad ;>


----------



## JakobL (24. Januar 2004)

ylfcm schrieb:
			
		

> prinzipiell stimmt das, allerdings gibt es dann auch noch ein gewisses risiko (was man als anfänger aber ruhig eingehen sollte). wenn man erstmal ein bisschen ahnung hat und ein neues rad braucht, geht aber nichts über ein selbstzusammengestelltes neurad ;>



das stimmt natürlich, wenn man nen komplettrad kauft geht man immer kompromisse ein(oder zumindest so gut wie immer), selbst zusammenstellen ist immer besser oder zumindest das komplettrad so ändern damit man zufrieden ist und kein 0815 bike hat 
und nen gewisses risiko besteht natürlich auch immer wenn man ein gebrauchtes rad kauft - ich würde mir, ehrlich gesagt, auch kein gebrauchtes mtb kaufen


----------

